# EMERGENCY QUESTION



## sookieq-bbq (May 28, 2017)

Brisket was put on smoker at 2am, power out at 5am (electric smoker). Placed in fridge at 7:30 for food safety.

Think the brisket will be ok health wise?


----------



## bbqwillie (May 28, 2017)

What temp was the cooker set at? What was the meat temp when you removed it from the smoker?


----------



## cksteele (May 28, 2017)

if it was cooked for only 3 hours w heat then i assume the  element  went out in your smoker. its prob not even halfway cooked ,prob only got to 100-130 degrees  internal  temp at that 3-4  hour mark. depending  on the cooking temp i wouldn't eat it  like that it will be under cooked and chewy


----------



## sauced (May 29, 2017)

Should be fine, but you have to cook it again.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 29, 2017)

Finish the cook it's fine. The surface got sterilized in the first 30-60 minutes, then was chilled stopping any new bacteria from growing...JJ


----------

